# Smokehouse Sign



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

One of my best friends who is an electrical engineer was a huge help to me not only getting my router wired up & running but also wiring my router building. In his spare time he likes to smoke meats & cheeses so as a gift I made him a sign to hang above his smokers. The sign is made out of an 18" x 87" slab of white pine. The paint is acrylic and he will be putting a marine grade clear coat that he has used in the past.

The boar & tag line are routed with a 60deg 32mm v-bit with a 5/8" flat bottom on the board head and the Mike's Smokehouse was routed with a 90deg. 1" bit. 
Thanks for looking
Gary


----------



## dayzman (Nov 29, 2009)

very cool


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

WOW!! That looks awesome!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks really good, Gary! Let's see - 87" is about 37" more than I can cut so I guess the best I could do would be a dinky little sign compared to yours - LOL! :grin:

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's pretty spectacular. Colorful too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that one hell of a job ! Great work


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way cool!!!! You paint it or did Scottart come home for a visit? I thiink he's from PA or has relatives there. Love it!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Looks really good, Gary! Let's see - 87" is about 37" more than I can cut so I guess the best I could do would be a dinky little sign compared to yours - LOL! :grin:
> 
> David


With Vectric you can "tile" it and make it any length you have room for. Doesn't Fusion have that feature?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> With Vectric you can "tile" it and make it any length you have room for. Doesn't Fusion have that feature?


Not built in, John. At least not that I've seen but I haven't needed it so really have never looked. Btw, I was waiting for one of you 'Vectric' guys to mention that... :wink:

The bigger problem is that I don't have room for 87" period, even if I shifted it on the bed. I might be able to get out to 60", maybe 65", but that's about it.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's great work Gary!!! And great timing, I'm heading out to the local BBQ place right now!! 🙂

It's ok David, I've heard size doesn't matter!! 🙂


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who commented on my post.

Honestjohn - Yes I painted it, while this is a very simple design, I do have a BFA degree. My concentration was in Ceramics but I had minors in drawing, painting, printmaking & sculpture so I've painted & done some art before. 

Size doesnt matter? isn't it all about the speed you feed & the size of your bit 🙂


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

Well done Gary. I’m just north of you. I work in the Marienville area. It’s nice to see another router forum member from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Gomolajoe - thanks yeah your just up the road. I own Vinyl Graphics Unlimited. What router do you have? What software do you use?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

That's as professional a looking sign as I've seen anywhere and a subject (Smoking meats) near and dear to my heart. I suspect the recipient was ecstatic to receive this sign unless he was trying to keep it secret.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you & yes he was ecstatic.

Gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent! I love that font!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gary that sign makes me want some ribs. I guess it is doing its job.

Nice artwork and paint job.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks all. I cannot remember the font name right now but I can check tomorrow and post. I have over 15,000 font on my system (I own a sign shop) so I cannot remember all them off the top of my head.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

very nice Gary!!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Gary Wiant said:


> Gomolajoe - thanks yeah your just up the road. I own Vinyl Graphics Unlimited. What router do you have? What software do you use?


a newbie here to the cnc world, in ridgway, elk co.

a decent smokin' bbq place there south of leeper!


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah that is not the same place it is owned by Doug Bauer I think. The guy I made the sign for just does it as a hobby.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice, that is one mean and cool Boar


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Icu*



Gary Wiant said:


> Yeah that is not the same place it is owned by Doug Bauer I think. The guy I made the sign for just does it as a hobby.


Gary, you see signage all the time where the text is all super artsy fartsy _and totally un-readable_. They just get my back up. What's the point of putting up a sign that doesn't get the message across? Same for a lot of company logos.
That particular font would be legible from the next town down the road!  :nerd:


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you, I run into that all the time. My favorite is when a customer says "my nephew is a really good artist & he designed this for me in Art Class". 

I forgot to post the font used for the sign

Smokehouse is Rubens Wide
Bone... is A&S Xtreme script. It is not as readable & that is by design.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

The artwork and skill is first rate. Great project!


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Swdstmakershop (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice job Gary.


----------

